# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  counterfeit yellow top deca ( organon )

## ultimate muscle



----------


## SVTMuscle*

i have a friend who learn _that_ the hard way haha

----------


## tuttoperte

many fake from spain all picture first is real and second is fake

----------


## Jack87

Those damn things are faked so much I'll never buy them again...

Plus at only 100mg/ml they really don't serve the purpose IMO

----------


## Big Bapper

Thanks For that.

----------


## goosed

its scary how similar the two are!

----------

